# Eleccion de un Intercambiador de calor



## Frank Frankus (May 4, 2009)

Gente! Aqui yo Frank Frankus molestandolos denuevo :S
Lo siento, recien estoy en el "business" y tengo mil preguntas.

Estoy haciendo el control de temperatura de aceite mediante un intercambiador de calor.
Para mas detalles vean mi ultimo post! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32717.html
Los datos de mi planta masomenos serian asi:

Liquido a enfriar: 

Aceite
Temp inicial: 100°C
Temp final: 45°C
Caudal promedio: 10,000 kg/h
La planta trabajara con distintos tipos de aceite por lo que un valor promedio de calor especifico será: 1800 J/kg.°C

Liquido enfriador:

Agua
Temp inicial: Temp atmosferica 24°C (30°C en el peor de los casos)
Temp final: La verdad esto no es muy importante, supongo que unos 37°C estaria bien
Caudal: Mi control va a abrir o cerrar una valvula entregando mas o menos caudal de agua al intercambiador de calor segun un sensor a la salida del aceite.

No tengo la mas minima idea de que intercambiador debo conseguir.
Solo se que de preferencia que sea de placas y de la compañia ALFA LAVAL (puesto que varios equipos son de esa marca, aunque no es un requerimiento absoluto), pero no se que datos necesito dar para que me den el intercambiador mas adecuado para mi sistema.

Alguien podria ayudarme? Yo soy ing. electronico puesto que esto de intercambiadores es algo nuevo para mi.

Gracias!

Frank Frankus
 :evil: DJ e Ing. Electronico


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 5, 2009)

Me baje un programita de SWEP.net en el cual pones algunas caracteristicas y te bota la potencia y el numero de aletas.... sinembargo AHORA NO C Q HACER!:S
Lo mas probable es que tenga que usar un intercambiador de ALFALAVAL puesto que aqui casi todo es de esta marca.
No se como saber cual intercambiador elegir.....alguien tiene ideas?

Frank Frankus
Respondame


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

Camino corto:  pedile asesoramiento directamente a ALFALAVAL   

Otro camino , pedile presupuesto a ellos de acuerdo al requerimiento técnico , o sea : intercambiador para enfriar tanto aceite (calor especifico mínimo y máximo) mediante agua , caudal de aceite mínimo , caudal máximo, temperatura mínima y máxima del agua , etc, etc ¡Todos los datos bién especificados y de sobra!

Conclusión, si la operación se concreta y luego hay problemas , te les colgás de las bolas! , ya que no cumple con el pedido presupuestado   .

Hay muchas empresas que ahora no piden presupuesto por determinada máquina , sino por determinada necesidad ¿capishe? Son ellos los que se tienen que hacer cargo si le erran. Al fin y al cabo , ellos son los especialistas ya que viven de eso.

Suerte!


----------



## totoxa (May 7, 2009)

Yo creo que tienes que calcular la potencia maxima que necesitas del intercambiador

(temp inicial - temp final) * calor especifico * caudal= 55°C * 1800 J/kg*°C*10000 kg/hr = 990.000.000 J/hr

Creo que con ese dato deberia bastar, aunque tambien creo que deberias pasarlo a watts o a kcal


----------



## jomaza (May 8, 2009)

El archivo adjunto es un documento que te puede servir para escoger el tipo de intercambiador, es de verdad corto y te da buenas pautas, creo te sirva de algo.


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 8, 2009)

GRACIAS A TODOS!
En especial a jomaza por su documento! Saludame a las medellinas que por lo que me han dicho son las mujeres mas hermosas del mundo (confirrmame esto para que te de una visita).
La gente de mi area (mecanicos) me dijieron que encontrar un intercambiador de calor es lo mas dificil de todo, que ellos llevaron en la universidad dos cursos solo de intercambiadores.

Yo digo, si alguien puede yo tambien, despues de bajarme el programa de SWEP ( http://www.swep.net/ ) en el cual ingresas las temperaturas, caracteristicas del liquido y sale de que potencia debe ser tu intercambiador ademas del numero de placas, le hice caso a 2metros y pedi a Alfa Laval algun intercambiador asi, ellos graciosa y gratuitamente me enviaron un CD con información de todos sus productos.

Es un software tambien, en el cual ingresas la potencia, algunas caracteristicas mas y como por arte de magia sale el mejor intercambiador para ti.
Listo! sin tantos numeros, aunque mi espiritu investigador sigue sacando ecuaciones de energia para ver exactamente el porque de esta eleccion automatica.

Gracias a todos!

Frank Frankus
Dj, Ing. Electronico y miembro del club de fans de chicas de medellin


----------

